# Dynamic Armatures



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Is that gentleman still in business?

I sent several emails inquiring about making a purchase and have not heard anything.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Gerome said:


> Is that gentleman still in business?
> 
> I sent several emails inquiring about making a purchase and have not heard anything.


As far as I know, he's still going.

Try contacting Wizzard racing products, they will have a way to get hold of him.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I heard that he stopped
but I did not hear it 1st hand

you can also get arms from

onestop, DC HO Motors, & MRT

not sure who else makes them.

http://www.dchomotors.com/
http://shop.mmvhoracer.com/
http://www.onestopslotshop.com/electrics.html


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*an enigma*



Gerome said:


> Is that gentleman still in business?
> 
> I sent several emails inquiring about making a purchase and have not heard anything.


LOL! HE said _gentleman_!
R C Lincoln is Bob and Cheryl Lincoln's(WIZZARD) son.
so a contact with Cheryl via the site should answer that question instantly.
he may have exhausted his supply of 17 OHM armatures for the time being.
they may have sold the balancer, it is no secret that WIZZARD is available for sale.
in any case, I have found Cheryl to always be friendly and honest and an outstanding business person.
having been around the family some while R C was growing up, I hold him in fair regard also.
Bob, is, ... well ... Bob. to know him is to love him, but just try to know him.
:tongue:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

slotking said:


> I heard that he stopped
> but I did not hear it 1st hand
> 
> you can also get arms from
> ...


Thanks for the links.


----------

